# Best single cell 18650



## Shortydog (Apr 2, 2018)

What's the best single 18650 cell pocket light.
Looking for general purpose pocket carry.
Thanks.


----------



## Darryl Staw (Apr 2, 2018)

...I am certainly NOT the most well suited person to answer this but...I have had a Fenix PD35 for a couple of years. It's a single 18650 cell light and it has been doing everything I've wanted it to. There are probably better choices out there but this one has been fine for me...Good luck...


----------

